
Facebook awards 200k for 2018 Internet Defense Prize - phooji
https://research.fb.com/facebook-awards-200000-to-2018-internet-defense-prize-winners/
======
CitizenTekk
They're kinda bit cheeky about it since audience have discovered their data
vulnerability. Now, they're trying to have a contest who can really stabilize
their privacy concern. Winners are automatically hired.. I guess.

